# Connecting a Subwoofer to an old receiver



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

I have an old Onkyo TX-SV424 receiver and an Mission FS2 speaker system. I want to connect the speakers to the receiver but the Onkyo does not have a subwoofer input terminal. All the speakers of the Mission FS2 ( Front L & R, Rear L & R, Center speaker) are connected to the subwoofer. There is a supplied "umbilical" cord that connects from the subwoofer to the receiver. On the end of the "umbilical" cord that hooks up to the receiver are bare wires that one would connect to the corresponding terminals (Front L & R, Rear L & R, Center speaker). For the subwoofer, there is one mono RCA plug. The problem with the old Onkyo receiver is that there is no terminal to connect this to. My question is - is there any way that I can make use of this speaker system (including the subwoofer of course) with this receiver?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Louie!

It sounds like all you need to do is connect the subwoofer’s umbilical cord and all the speakers like you described. The subwoofer’s RCA plug won’t apply to you since your receiver doesn’t have a subwoofer out, so you can ignore it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

caluigra, 
Looks like your going to have to do it the "Bose" way. Connect your speakers to your subwoofer via speaker level connections. 

Then from your subwoofer, connect speaker connections out of your subwoofer into your speaker level connections on the back of your receiver.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Louie!
> 
> It sounds like all you need to do is connect the subwoofer’s umbilical cord and all the speakers like you described. The subwoofer’s RCA plug won’t apply to you since your receiver doesn’t have a subwoofer out, so you can ignore it.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,

Thanks for the quick reply. If I don't connect the subwoofer plug of the umbilical cord, will the subwoofer work?

Louie


----------

